# 45 ACP Vs 40 SW Caliber Recoil



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

How does recoil of a 45 ACP and 40 SW caliber compare to each other?Which is easier to control?
Thanks.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The .40 is a high pressure round which means more recoil. The heavier the bullet also means more recoil. A 180 gr .40 is similar in recoil to a 230 gr .45acp. I've found the .40 has more muzzle flip, while the .45acp is more of a straight shove. Much also depends on the gun. A .40 Sig 229 has less felt recoil than a Glock 23. I own a couple of sub compact .40's and the recoil is not pleasant. However, the Springfield XD-S is .45 is far more pleasant to shoot, yet is the same size. If you can, try shooting as many different makes as you can to get a feel for what you are most comfortable with. Personally, I've always found the .45acp easier to control.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> The .40 is a high pressure round which means more recoil. The heavier the bullet also means more recoil. A 180 gr .40 is similar in recoil to a 230 gr .45acp. I've found the .40 has more muzzle flip, while the .45acp is more of a straight shove. Much also depends on the gun. A .40 Sig 229 has less felt recoil than a Glock 23. I own a couple of sub compact .40's and the recoil is not pleasant. However, the Springfield XD-S is .45 is far more pleasant to shoot, yet is the same size. If you can, try shooting as many different makes as you can to get a feel for what you are most comfortable with. Personally, I've always found the .45acp easier to control.


I'm thinking of getting a 40 SW in the Sig Sauer P229 Enchanced Elite.How is the recoil of the 40 SW in that gun?
Thanks.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Secretariat said:


> How does recoil of a 45 ACP and 40 SW caliber compare to each other?Which is easier to control?
> Thanks.


Both are reasonably easy to control. The .40 is operating at a much higher pressure which tends to make for a harsher "feel." Energy number between the two aren't really as different as many would think. I have a full sized 1911 in .40 as well as a couple in .45. Controlability is not an issue with either, the .40 just feels sharper. 
More generally, much will depend on the ammo as well. Heavy bullets will add to perceived recoil. SD loads will more often than not, have more recoil than practice ammo.
If you can handle one, you can handle the other.



> I'm thinking of getting a 40 SW in the Sig Sauer P229 Enchanced Elite.How is the recoil of the 40 SW in that gun?


Don't own one, but being a full sized metal frame pistol, it should be fairly mild mannered. You should probably take a few test drives at a range that rents guns and see what YOU think.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

These guys are right,there are a lot of variables.My son has an EAA plastic 40 and it was surprisingly mellow to me,pretty much the same as a hot 45.The best thing to do is try what you're looking at if you know anyone with them or at a range that rents guns.The only other 40 I ever shot was an older Glock and it was very snappy and insanely loud.He may have handloaded those rounds for competition though.

If you get into reloading you can change the recoil sensation with bullet weight,as the guys said,and also with the powder you use.A slower burning powder will be a mellower hit than a faster burning one.It also helps save money with today's prices.


----------

